

2010 Olympics powered by 6,200 PCs all running Windows XP - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/2010-olympics-powered-by-6200-pcs-all-running-windows-xp-20100225/

======
smiler
Story about nothing really. You can bet the planning for the IT has been going
on years - I'm sure the decision was made a couple of years ago, and everyone
knew Vista stinked, so XP is hardly surprising.

~~~
Splines
Meatspace proximity to the MCDC and Redmond probably also played a role.

> Windows Vista is a dog of an operating system

To be fair, Vista seems to have shaken off most issues now (I'll wager a
majority of the problems were fixed during the Win7 product cycle and back-
ported to Vista). I use an up-to-date patched Vista system and have few
complaints (the new Win7 taskbar is probably the biggest thing I miss).

~~~
dustingetz
i always thought people hated vista because hardware vendors hadn't caught up
with the device drivers--vista is v6.0, Win7 is v6.1. kind of a clever tactic
for MS--using vista as a fall guy and Win7 differentiating itself in marketing
when nothing really changed.

